# Operation Cockatiel Update



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I finally got my dad alone to ask him about the cockatiel this morning after he dropped my mom off at work. (It's easier for me to ask about important things when it's just us.) He said he wouldn't say no if that was something I wanted to do. And he asked me some things like if we moved overseas again, I'd have to leave him behind. I said I knew that. He said it'd be easier to forget it than get it and have to leave it. But he said he doesn't see us going back anytime soon either.
And I told him that I'd put away some money for the vet visits. 
He said it'd be up to my mom and that he'll talk to her about it!
She gets off from work at 5. So from now til 5 I'll be anxiously awaiting her answer! 

-Rowdy


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

fingers crossed from our flock


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks!  I can't wait for 5. XD C'mon, clock! Hurry up!


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

Here's hoping you mom says yes!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks, OOwl!
Ooo, correction! She gets off at 3 today!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'll be waiting for an update.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

We just got home!  He hasn't talked about it yet but he will. I emailed the owner and she still has the tiel. I remember seeing this exact same tiel last month so this is the second owner. This lady said she didn't know his age but when I talked to the previous owner she said he was about 2 yrs old and cage aggressive. But once he's out, he's affectionate and likes to sit on your shoulder.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Yay!! Sounds like everything is falling into place.


----------



## beelute (Dec 29, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm off to practice the violin now; daddy's making dinner and mom's on the computer. (Lol, I'm givin' ya'll a play by play xD) he'll probably talk to her after dinner.


----------



## KatiaAnn (Dec 10, 2012)

I've got my fingers crossed! Keep us updated


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

Oh gosh! I thought you'd have an answer by now.  I'll check back in the morning. . .


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Fingers crossed here for you too. 
"Skiddles...cross your feet and wings".


----------



## charlieboy (Feb 10, 2013)

Good luck, i hope you get your teil  im so glad i dont have to ask my parents for pets anymore, my dad always said no...


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I hope there is a good update!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

OOwl said:


> Oh gosh! I thought you'd have an answer by now.  I'll check back in the morning. . .


I thought so too! I don't know if he talked to her about it last night. I didn't wanna seem pushy and keep reminding but I'll ask him this morning if he did.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Mezza said:


> Fingers crossed here for you too.
> "Skiddles...cross your feet and wings".


Awww, thankies Skiddle Bum! ^.^


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Daddy said she wasn't too thrilled about it but it's something I'll have to think through and decide. 
See, there's always talk at our house about maybe going back overseas (my mom's family is in the Philippines) but we've talked about going for years but here we are, still in Indiana. 
But... since my mom isn't too keen on the idea, should I not get him?


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I think you've really done your homework and know what you're getting into. And you seem very responsible and I'm sure aren't one of those young people that get a pet and then your parents end up having to take care of it. So I think if you want the tiel, and your parents are saying okay, you should get him. I suspect your mom will like him once you get him.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for that, sunnysmom!
Their main concern, I think, is if I have to rehome the bird and they don't want me to be hurt. Also, I know they don't like the idea of me spending hundreds of dollars on vet care if necessary, but they respect my decisions of what I do with my money. They don't like it, but they let me.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

its a tough call, but it is one you will have to make. you do seem responsible, so i am not worried about the tiel not being in good hands


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks, MeanneyFids! I've been thinking about it and planning for months, as you all already know. But I'm leaning heavily toward getting him.


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

I think you should talk to your mom yourself, show her all the research you've done, the money you've collected and the contingency fund you have set aside. Put her mind at ease for all her concerns that make her not that crazy about the idea. Remind her how good animals are for kids. The passion for them and caring for them keeps you focused on healthy pursuits and out of typical teenage trouble (not that you'd be so inclined). When I was a kid, I was so busy with my horses, dogs, and Spirit (my cockatiel) that I went through my entire teenage years happy, healthy, and no boredom that led to inappropriate behaviors. I credit my parents supporting my love of nature and my animals. 

As for going overseas, you know you can probably take your birds (and dog!) with you. People do that. Research how that's done to the area you MIGHT be going to. Save up the necessary funds. Or, sort of be looking for someone that would be delighted to adopt a well-raised, healthy, happy, super-tame cockatiel from you. I just know you'd have zero problem with a rehome on a bird that thoughtfully raised. 

Good luck!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I hope you get the cockatiel 
Like most people said. U are very responsible and if your parents know that your happy with her than I think they will also be happy!
Try asking your mom when she is in a good mood and try not to ask her about it in the middle of the day because it is way to hectic for her
Good luck


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm rooting for you!!!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks, OOwl! Your post is really, very helpful! I'll do that!  
Though I don't have any real-life friends, I couldn't get in trouble even if I wanted to. Which I don't! XP It would be rather hard to let go if we move to the Philippines, I think the bird might be better off being rehomed than going on a long plane trip. I'd hate for my dog to go through it, I can't imagine how a fragile creature like a cockatiel would endure it. I've been looking into traveling by air with pets, and my dog would go as cargo but the bird would be able to go in cabin. I can't find pricing! XD We loved Philippine Airlines when we used them before. (China airlines was terrible! Delta's loading crew in Atlanta was atrocious! O.O Throwing luggage and carriers...if it was my animal they were slinging in the carrier, I'd sue!) Anybody know a good international airline? We've also looked into a company that takes care of all the paperwork and makes sure your animal gets to its destination safely, but for three of our dogs (mine, my big sister's, and my kid sister's) it'd be $6000! I knew it'd be expensive, but...WOW! Has anyone shipped a tiel internationally before?
But I'll talk to her about it when things are quiet, like you suggested, Baruch.

Thank you all for your support! I'd be too nervous to do this without you guys!


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

Rowdy, you can probably take your cockatiel on an International flight without too much stress. Really. Unless there are horrible quarantine laws or something (and I'd be totally unfamiliar with those of the Philippines but it ought to be pretty easy to research, and your vet may even know), I think it's very do-able. If you're not going to be able to take your dog due to the expense, at least it would be some comfort to take your parrot. A small parrot like that can easily ride under the seat. 

In the time before your move (possibly YEARS), if you took your cockatiel out in his travel cage to lots of fun, interesting, non-threatening places tons and tons as you're socializing him, then he will become really accustomed to travel. When I went to work in an office outside my home, I picked one of my parrots to accompany me every Friday. Each got excited to see his or her carrier come out because they knew it was his or her turn to go with mom. I take some of my parrots to visit rehab hospitals and they are very accustomed to going in their carriers, in the car, even for long periods of time. There is no stress for them at all (and if there is, well, it's good stress; even wild parrots experience SOME stress). When I go out of town (rare but it happens), I always, always take Kirby (my lovebird) with me. He has done it so often that he doesn't stress a bit, even staying overnight in strange places (if he's with me, then he trusts all is right in his world). It's all in what they become used to. If all trips go somewhere scary (say the vet's office or to the parrot groomer), then they learn to get anxious about the process. But, if you knew there was a possibility of a long trip, you could plan for it and teach your bird that going in the carrier is FUN and nothing to fear. 

Good luck with your mom.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Root'n for you and your Mom saying yes!  **waves her pom poms**


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you, thank you, thank you, OOwl! I hope you know how awesome you've been! ^.^ This helps tons!
I'll let y'all know the outcome tonight or, at the latest, tomorrow!!!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

vampiric_conure said:


> Root'n for you and your Mom saying yes!  **waves her pom poms**


*bows* ^-^ Thanks for being my cheering section.  :yellow pied:


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I've been searching and GUESS WHAT?! Lol, the Philippines doesn't consider pet birds as "exotic" pets. And there is no quarantine! I'm going to bring this up when I talk to my mom. Last night wasn't a good time to talk and she's at work right now.
I'd have to get a band (or microchip, but I think tiels are too small?) before the move.


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

Cockatiels usually aren't microchipped because they're so small that the microchip can be painful for them. Is the bird you're looking at not already banded?

Good luck with the discussion!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah, that's what I thought. No, he's not banded. Where would I get a new band and would a vet have to put it on him?

Thanks!


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

You'd have to get an open band, which are uncommon because they're a bit more dangerous (can get caught on things) than the standard closed band. You need a special pliers to put them on; not sure if a vet would have them but a vet would be the most likely. You can buy them from a couple sites--I'd look at the Philippines' laws and see what their requirements are so you get the right band.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Will do! Open bands sounds scary. 

I just read that birds are not allowed in-cabin on international flights.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I know at least domestically different airlines have different rules. I would check with the specific airline that you think you might be flying with, if you didn't already. I have a friend who works for an airline here and he says he frequently sees birds shipped in cargo and they're okay. I'm sure stressed- but okay. I don't know about a really long flight though....


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

This would a non-stop flight with Philippine Airlines, hopefully. Do you think it'd be best for the bird's well-being if it stayed?
IF we go. Like I said, my parents are always talking about it.


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

I've had all my larger birds microchipped. My vet didn't sedate them, and it went fine. I questioned him endlessly about the procedure. He said he has even microchipped small, rare, super-expensive finches. He was a zoo veterinarian for years, and that's how they tracked certain birds for reproduction and health. There's so much mystique out there about how bad it hurts, how dangerous it is, etc, but that's just not been my experience. I've chipped my pet birds (not the lovebirds or the parrotlet, but the others), along with several fosters I've had (and placed), and not once was there any sort of drama, trauma, or bad after effects (behaviorally or physically). So, I'm not saying complications couldn't happen, but if it meant giving up my bird or having it done, I'd do it and take my bird. Rehoming is stressful and dangerous, too. Some things are just worth the small risk involved. 

Why not avoid the entire chipping issue and just buy a banded baby from a caring breeder? I know you wanted to adopt, but talk to a breeder who bands. Often, they have a bird they held onto (possibly to show that didn't turn out) or had one returned by someone who couldn't keep it. Evian's breeder always has extra, tame, BANDED adults like that. Call your local bird club and ask for a list of cockatiel breeders and then just start calling them. You might find a great bird. 

Good luck talking to your mom. We're all waiting. . .


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you so much, OOwl!  How would I go about finding a bird club? Should I contact some of the local vets?

Btw, I asked my dad if he thinks we'll really be going this time and he said no! O.O He said it was just good to have the information in case we did.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

This site says that Phillipines Air would let you take your bird in the plane with you:http://www.pettravel.com/airline_pet_rules/PhilippineAirlines.cfm However, I still would check directly with the airlines. If the open band was just for the flight, I don't know if I'd be too worried about it but I don't think I'd keep it on permanately. Perhaps others can comment better than me on it. I personally would hate to see you miss the chance to have a wonderful pet based on a "what if". But that's something you should probably discuss more with your mom. It looks like you could take your tiel with you. Maybe discuss too with your mom that option and what it would entail. And then also think about if you couldn't take the tiel how you would handle it. It sounds like this is a family decision to make but I really hope you get your tiel.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

OOwl said:


> Rehoming is stressful and dangerous, too.


And this poor guy has been rehomed at least twice.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks, sunnysmom! I've been reading and you really don't hear many incidents of any bad experiences when flying with one's bird. Actually, it seems like the dogs have it tougher! But I'll talk to my mom later (she just got home). Thank you all for your help and support!


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

I have to say you have far more patience than I do. I would be bothering my parents atleast once an hour till I got the bird :lol:


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Lol, well thanks. XD I've always thought I was kinda impatient.


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

Rowdy, Bird Clubs should be listed for your state online, or at the American Federation of Aviculture website. Most reputable bird clubs are affiliate members. 

I remember when I had to ask my parents for my first cockatiel when I was about your age. Like you, I saved my own money to purchase the bird and the cage. I talked about it nonstop, so it was no surprise to them it was coming.  Soon, Spirit was a family favorite. My parents would ask me to bring him into the living room to do his tricks for them and their guests. He became super tame (and back then most cockatiels were parent-reared, not hand fed). I worked for a vet at the time (work-study during HS), so he got great care at a discount. Your parents will soon fall in love with whatever bird you choose. Your dog? Maybe not. ;-)

Good luck again. Hope your next session with your mom goes well. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

when i was getting my tiel my parents weren't overly keen. they're not major animal but i am  anyway after having him for a little bit they started to really like him. cockatiels just have irresistable natures  so your mum will grow to like him; i'm sure. hoping you get him! fingers crossed


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

Rowdy, how's the situation with convincing your mom to let you adopt a bird? Just still hoping you were able to work it out with her. Let us know. . .


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

If all goes well, I'm asking her tonight! I put it off because she was really stressed about some things at work. Lol, not the best time to ask anything then. But I'll DEFINITELY keep you posted what the answer is the moment I get it!


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

I know I'm late on the band wagon but...

A) shipping pets internationally is costly business and the reason I couldn't afford to bring my tiel tenchi from UAE to UK was because it was around £1,000!

B) maybe I'm getting a bit too relaxed hanging around with UK avairy breeders but split rings aren't really dangerous to put on it's just they have slightly more risk of catching on frayed ropey toys than closed rings. I've put them on my younger adult birds with a regular pair of long nosed pliers with someone holding the bird carefully but firmly. No specail equipment required you just need to find a company online or in local ad pages who makes the rings.


Good luck!!


Sent from my SK17i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jun 2, 2012)

I am with SunnysMum...I reckon your mum will love him once he's in your home. You'd be surprised at the turnaround in non birdie people once they have spent enough time with one to see their personality emerge.

You've done your homework and saved your money. You have the go ahead if this is what you want. You also know that, given enough time, you can rehome your little one with someone who will keep in contact with updates if you have to go overseas. I'm not sure how old you are, but it's possible that your parents may move after you're old enough to be out on your own anyway.

And this little bird has had two owners in two months?! How awful for him!

Make a choice that will be happy with. I know how hard it is to make a decision when your parents aren't as keen on it as you are. My mum was incredibly worried when I got Kevin. She was there when I collapsed after Jack died and was really worried about me getting another bird. She doesn't love Kevin, but she is ok with Jesse. I think she worries about my attachment and while I am uncomfortable with her not being gungho about me having them, I wouldn't give them up for anything.

But...my mum lives in another state...I'm just a little kid at heart wanting my mums approval. I'm also old enough to not care as much...just not strong enough to 

Keep us updated.
Btw...you have the patience of a saint! I can't believe you waited this long and let your parents have the time they needed! If anyone could help the bird you are talking about, it's you!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I talked to her last night. I can get him!!!!! Oh my gosh, I'm so excited! I'm going to contact the owner to make sure she still has him and when we can come see him!!!!   

First off, I want to thank each and every one of you for rooting for me! *hugs* You guys are jewels! ^-^


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

congrats  i am glad it worked out for you!! You will LOVE a cockatiel as a pet! They're the best birds ever!!!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm very excited for you! Congratulations!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks!!!  I emailed the owner and am very IMPATIENTLY (lol) awaiting a response. Man, I hope she still has him! *crosses fingers*


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

Wow! You sure know your parents and when to approach them on a "sales pitch"! Congrats! Very proud of you! 

Can't wait for your new posting introducing your new avian companion. Thought of a name yet?


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you, OOwl! *hugs* Not yet. I'd like to get to know him first, but I kinda like the name MacGyver. :3 I'm hoping she still has him! XD


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Congrats!!!!
I hope everything works out!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Congratulations! I am happy for you  You are a very patient girl!
I am usually the one pestering my husband to get another pet, LOL. Even my almost nine year old son has more sense than me, LOL! "Mom, do we really need this right now" :wacko::lol:


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Congrats! Hope he's still available for you! What a lucky tiel


----------



## KatiaAnn (Dec 10, 2012)

Congrats! You deserve him! I'm sure he'll be happy to have a loving owner like you.  I'm glad to hear she said yes.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Cockatiels are the best pets ever, you will love them!!!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Please keep us updated hope everything works out for you,he deserves a good home like yours.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm still waiting for a reply from the owner. I won't be able to keep my mind on Bible study tonight if she doesn't reply today! xD


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

That's so great! Hope he is still available. I'm sure you are very excited!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

yay yay yay  i really hope he's still around. congratulations


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

yay yay  congratulations. hope he's still around!!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

wow don't know why that posted twice sorry!!! weird :O


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks!  Lol, I'm in that realm FAR beyond excited, flippityjib!


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jun 2, 2012)

Ohhh how exciting!

I love love love the name MacGuyver. Richard Dean Anderson...hehe.

You know my first cockatiel was named Jack after RDA in Stargate SG-1 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

anthrogirl80 said:


> Ohhh how exciting!
> 
> I love love love the name MacGuyver. Richard Dean Anderson...hehe.
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh! No way!  That's so cool! Hehe, me love MacGyver! ^.^


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

The ad's still up so here's hoping!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Yep! I'm going to leave her my phone number. She might be busy what with the holiday and all.


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

Gosh, I'm going to start biting my nails soon! LOL I feel like I'm the one getting a new bird here! 

Tune in tomorrow. . .  

Good luck!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Lol, OOwl! I'm already biting my nails! XD I keep checking my email every ten minutes and I'm supposed to be helping my mom cook. 
Thanks!  I really hope she calls or emails today. I feel like I'm going to burst! XD


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jun 2, 2012)

OMG....I keep checking back for news...this waiting is killing me.

Hoping you hear something soon!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Lol, what about me?! xD I'm dyin'here! Jk, but it's worse now that I know I can get him. 
My dad said she may be out of town for Easter, so hopefully she'll call Monday.


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jun 2, 2012)

I think we may have already established that you have the patience of a saint. 

I, on the other hand, do not! 

I would be absolutely beside myself. Waiting a week to pick up Jesse nearly killed me! But at least I had that confirmation that we were getting him.

I am so praying that this all work out for you!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## KatiaAnn (Dec 10, 2012)

Keep us posted! I hope everything works out!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I hope you get that bird
It gets really exiting when your about to get a bird. 
Good luck


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Any news? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Not yet. I was sure there'd be something by now!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Well if you never hear back from the people, it's a bummer but I'm sure another tiel in need of a home will come along soon!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks, echolalia! She never got back with me so I guess I'll be on the lookout for another.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

People can be so rude and flaky. Seriously, how hard is it to just say, "Sorry we don't have the bird anymore?"

Keep us updated! I'm sure you'll find another one soon.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Lol, I was thinking those exact words but wasn't going to say it.. xD 

I will! I hope so too.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

so sad s/he's not available anymore  i really hope you find another baby in need of a home!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

I got so excited reading that you were allowed to get the tiel..then I read the end  
You'll get your baby soon enough.


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

There are so many cockatiels that need new homes. Just keep your eyes open and put the word out you're willing to adopt. Why not even post your own CL ad (or at your vet's office on the BB there) or even tell a few people at church or other places you go that you'd like to adopt. You'd be surprised how many people would just think, "Oh, that's a better life for my bird that's not getting enough attention . . . " 
Good luck!


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jun 2, 2012)

How disappointing  

I guess it just means that another tiel out there needs you more. God works in mysterious ways and all that....you might want to drop a prayer that patience can only go so far though. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry. I'm sure you'll find another tiel soon. It can be so frustrating. I have emailed a man about a tiel for three weeks now. Every week he reposts the tiel on craiglist but won't respond to my emails. Makes me think it's some sort of scam but I'm not sure how.....


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

OOwl said:


> Why not even post your own CL ad (or at your vet's office on the BB there) or even tell a few people at church or other places you go that you'd like to adopt. You'd be surprised how many people would just think, "Oh, that's a better life for my bird that's not getting enough attention . . . "
> Good luck!


That's how I found Gypsy! Her owner did not want to advertise her for rehome, but I posted an ad looking for a female tiel and she contacted me saying she thought I would be a good home. She thought Gypsy would be happier around other tiels (her companion/mate had died a few months prior).


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Maybe I'll do that! What do you think I should say in it?


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

How about this:

Super-responsible young person, educated about parrots, is seeking adoption of a young, healthy, reasonably tame cockatiel that perhaps needs more attention than it is currently getting. Already have acquired a nice, large cage, toys, food, and have researched vets in the area. Willing to pay a small rehoming fee and provide pictures and updates to previous owner. This bird will have a wonderful home for its entire life and will be spoiled with attention, exercise, healthy diet, and superb care. 
Thank you.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you so much!!!! ^-^ I'm going to go post it now!


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow, OOwl, that's perfect. 

I've been following this thread and I'm excited for you RowdyTiel.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you, Clair!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

The lady just reposted the ad so she still has him apparently. I just emailed her again.
I thought for sure he mustve been gone! Wonder why she didn't call me...


----------



## tangoismybird (Oct 14, 2012)

Good luck!!!!! Fingers crossed!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

That is strange....I sure hope you get him

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jun 2, 2012)

It could be something simple like the new adoptive parent to be not showing up at the scheduled time or changing their mind. She might have thought he had been rehomed and out of politeness not contacted you because so much time had passed. 

I hope that's the case and I really hope that we get some good news soon 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

She just emailed me back saying he's been rehomed. Ah well, at least she let me know, huh? 
I've still got my WTA cockatiel ad up!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i hope it goes over well 

i wonder why she reposted the ad if he had been rehomed :/


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh wait wait wait! She called me!!!! ^-^ She got the emails mixed up with another emailer asking about him! I'm going to go see him sometime around 6 tomorrow evening!!! ^-^ Oh my gosh, I'm so excited! I've got butterflies in my stomach and my hands are shaking. XP


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

OMG!!!!
I'm so exited for you
Trust me when I say this, you will NEVER regret buying a tiel:lol:


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

yay! that's so exciting. wow she doesn't seem to be majorly organised or anything - what a frustration to deal with. i hope he's what you want!!


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm SO excited for you I really hope it works out!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I hope you get him!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i have fingers crossed!


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jun 2, 2012)

Totally excited for you! I hope to hear good news on Friday. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

I, too, am sitting here in rapt anticipation! Can't wait for you to introduce him. (It's the pied boy, right?) Did you pick out a name or will you keep the one he comes with?

Good luck!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Yepper! It's the pied boy!  I can't wait to go see him! I'm not sure about the name yet; lol, I don't even know his current name! I guss we'll see! 

Since the chances of my actually buying him and bringing him home are 99.9999% I'm trying to decide if I want to get the cage all set up while I'm waiting for 6 o'clock.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

How exciting! Glad things worked out for you and the little bird.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I think I'll go ahead and set everything up. I'll take a pic when I'm done so you guys can help me better it!


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

Yes, I would set it up. That way you can tweak it out before you get him home and not have him waiting on you. When I'm anticipating a new bird, I do that, too. Set it all up to see what I'm missing and any "weak links," such as food bowls in an inconvenient place, etc. 

I can't wait! Post soon! Don't forget your fan club waiting on you tonight!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Here it is! Since this is my first time and all, I'm open to any suggestions. I've got another perch, a swing, more toys, and another dish too. :3


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Sorry for the sideways pics! My tablet has a strange camera.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

OOwl said:


> Yes, I would set it up. That way you can tweak it out before you get him home and not have him waiting on you. When I'm anticipating a new bird, I do that, too. Set it all up to see what I'm missing and any "weak links," such as food bowls in an inconvenient place, etc.
> 
> I can't wait! Post soon! Don't forget your fan club waiting on you tonight!


How could I forget the folks who are responsible for this happening for me? n.n You all were here every step of the way; rooting for me and encouraging me to pursue this dream.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Took some different pics. They're not sideways this time!


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Yay! When are you hoping to bring him home?


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm going to see him at 6 o'clock tonight, so hopefully then! ^-^

Here are other dishes and a bird bath too that I have.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

The layout looks good, but how big is the cage? Looks like it might be too small unless he's out of it most of the day.

I can't wait until you bring him home!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

It's 22x22x19, I think. But he will most definitely be out for most of the day. :3


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Does it look okay? Or should I move some stuff? I want to get him some shreddable toys when I pick up the pellets at PetSmart.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Yay, I'm so exited for you and I also love the cage 
Don't forget cockatiels needs seeds in their diet because only pellets can cause kidney problems later in their lives


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks! And, yes, I have a varied diet planned. Lots of veggies too! ^_^


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

An hour and a half to go! The suspense is killing me! XD


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

cage is great minimum size for one cockatiel. i love the cute little set up, good perch variety 


i would use the stainless dish as a full time water dish in the cage though. plastic tends to harbour bacteria, and they're harder to wash. i'd use the plastic for dry foods and a washable veggie dish, but use the stainless dish for drinking and bathing water 





sure is better than what i started out with 

this is what i started out with when i first got dally (just to give you an idea and some encouragement) i didnt have a forum to help me out when i first got into birds--i had books lol




















so you are most definitely on the right track


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

*hugs* Thanks so much, MeanneyFids! ^-^ 
And thanks for telling me about the dishes! I was wondering too, do you wash you bird's dishes daily? I do with my dog but I wasn't sure about birds.

We're leaving in 30 minutes!!!!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i wash veggie dishes daily, water dishes daily, and dry mix dishes once a week 


and fingers crossed for you!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

really nice cage!! until a few weeks ago i had a minimum size cage but cause Ollie was out most of the time it didn't matter. she really just napped, ate, and slept in there  can't wait to here your news


----------



## KatiaAnn (Dec 10, 2012)

So happy to hear some good news on this situation! Can't wait to see pics! (If you get him, which I hope you do)!


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jun 2, 2012)

Augh! I am out most of today and will miss the big homecoming post! 

I am so excited for you! I can't wait to see this little guy finally safe at home.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm on here like every few minutes seeing if you're back with him yet. LOL

The cage is cute! And soooo CLEAN. Cockatiels are messy so it will never be quite that clean and pristine ever again.  With as much out time as your guy will get, that will likely be only a sleeping cage/safety cage anyway, so I wouldn't worry about it. The only thing you have to watch with lots of goodies (toys, perches, extra dishes, etc) in a small cage is that when they have a nightfright (and a lot of them do), they COULD have more stuff to bash into, so I think I'd keep them pretty sparse in there (let him play with them on top of his cage or on a table). Rotate toys often to be able to use them in the cage. I think a cage with only a few toys looks nicer anyway. I'm guilty of putting too much stuff in my own birds' cages. 

I'll be back soon. Gotta go feed my guys their dinner. . . .


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

OOwl said:


> I'm on here like every few minutes seeing if you're back with him yet. LOL


Me too!


----------



## KatiaAnn (Dec 10, 2012)

Lol, ditto.


----------



## tangoismybird (Oct 14, 2012)

Same here lol

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=38907


----------

